# Poorly Boy (sorry - gross description!)



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So Dudley seemed fine today, nothing different at all but when I let him into the garden lunchtime he was sick, still didn't worry too much, it happens occasionally. But when we went inside and I went in the hall I noticed a large pile of 'something' on the front door matt, I think it must have been sick as well as it didn't really have any smell but it was more the look (texture and shape)of a very large dogs poo! and was a dark grey colour - anyone seen anything like this before? will be chicken and rice for tea, he seems ok in himself.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like he's regurgitated his dinner, or something else he has eaten. Meadow has done this once or twice when she has eaten too quickly, or played too hard after eating. Poor boy, hope he's better soon.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, I think the grey firmer mixture must have come up from further down his system poor lad, probably didn't help that he chewed the cuff of a gardening glove this morning! seems pretty ok in himself and just ate some rice and sweet potato ok (no chicken in).


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I hope he is ok. Jake has this issue from time to time and penny one brought up a while pig ear she had just eaten. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Dudley, I hope he is all better soon - just check that he is pooping too and it is not the rest of the glove causing a blockage!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Poor Dudley, I hope he is all better soon - just check that he is pooping too and it is not the rest of the glove causing a blockage!


I rescued the rest of the glove so that should be ok. Am not expecting much pooping till tomorrow though as don't expect there is anything left in him poor lad. Oh well he loves a bit of rice so will be rice based meals tomorrow.


----------



## Qing (Oct 21, 2012)

Yes Cookie had that once before, they were sausage shape just like poo but thicker! Sorry, I was so shocked when I saw it! I'm sure Dudley will be fine, it didn't bother Cookie at all!


----------



## Smallears (Oct 28, 2012)

I had exactly the same thing today but he seems ok now. Did see the remains of one of my sons wooly gloves in one of his poos in garden!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Poor Dudley, hope he is feeling better today xx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Seems fine, nice firm poo this morn - oh the joys we now share!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad he is better. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Suspect the grey mass was recycled leather


----------

